# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التعريف بكتاب الطبقات الكبرى ومؤلفه ابن سعد

## روح سارة

في البصرة كان مولد "أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعد بن منيع" سنة (168هـ = 784م)، ولم يُعلَم شيء عن حياته الأولى، غير أنه ابن لمولى من المدينة يلتحق ولاءً بآل العباس، ثم انتقل إلى المدينة وعاش فيها حقبة من الزمن، ولقي شيوخها وتتلمذ على بعضهم. وتذكر بعض الأخبار أنه كان في المدينة سنة (189هـ = 805م)، أي أنه كان في سن الشباب وطلَبِ العلم، ثم نزل بغداد واتصل بالواقدي ولازمه.



وفي أثناء حِلّه وترحاله كان همه الشاغل هو لقاء الشيوخ وكتابة الحديث وجمع الكتب. وتُبيّن سلسلة رواته الذين اعتمد عليهم في طبقاته الكبرى اتصاله بعلماء البصرة والكوفة والمدينة وبغداد، ومن نزل هذه الأمصار من علماء البلاد الأخرى.

وكان بين شيوخه أهل الحديث والأخبار والسير والفقه والأنساب والنحو، مثل: "أبي زيد الأنصاري البصري النحوي"، و"محمد بن سعدان الضرير" وهو من كبار أهل الإقراء، و"سفيان بن عيينه"، و"أبو الوليد الطيالسي"، و"وكيع بن جراح"، و"سليمان بن حرب"، وهم من كبار المحدثين وممن لا يُشَك في عدالتهم ورسوخهم في علم الحديث.

ولم يكتف بالأخذ عن الشيوخ سماعًا، بل كان يستعين بما في الكتب والصحف، ويصرح هو بذلك بقوله: "نظرت في كتاب... و..."، وكانت مؤلفات هشام بن محمد الكلبي وموسى بن عقبة وابن إسحاق وعبد الله بن عمارة الأنصاري، مما اعتمد عليها واستخدمها في كتابه الطبقات الكبرى. لكل هذا لم يكن غريبًا أن يوصف "ابن سعد" بأنه كثير العلم، كثير الحديث والرواية، كثير الكتب.



اتصل ابن سعد بالواقدي محمد بن عمر، المتوفّى سنة (207هـ = 823م)، وكان قد انتهى إليه علم المغازي والسير، ونال شهرة واسعة في عصره، وقد لازمه ابن سعد والتصق به، حتى لقب بـ "كاتب الواقدي"، واجتمعت عنده كتبه، وهو ما جعل "أحمد بن حنبل" يبعث بأحد تلامذته كل جمعة إلى ابن سعد يأخذ شيئًا من كتب الواقدي، ويردها الجمعة الأخرى ويأخذ غيرها.

ولم تقتصر ثقافة ابن سعد على الحديث والأخبار والسير، بل كان له اهتمام بالفقه والغريب، واللغة وعلم القراءات، والتبحر في علم الإنساب؛ حتى إن هشام الكلبي، وهو من الرواة الذين أخذ عنهم ابن سعد الأنساب وكان عَلَمًا فيه– أخذ عن ابن سعد، وهو ما يدل على تمكنه من علم الأنساب واطلاعه الواسع عليه.

طبقات ابن سعد

لم يصل إلينا من مؤلفات ابن سعد سوى طبقاته، وتتضح فيه ثقافته الواسعة وعلمه الغزير، وقصد به خدمة السُنّة النبوية، فتحدث في مؤلفه ذلك عن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والصحابة والتابعين إلى عصره.

والكتاب قسمان:

القسم الأول: يتناول أخبار النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، واستعرض فيه حياة الرسول من صغره حتى بعثته، مع العناية بعلامات النبوة قبل الوحي وبعده، وذكر فترة الدعوة المكية والفترة المدنية، وذكر الوفود، وطريقة حياة النبي وما يختص به، وغزواته، ثم ينهِي هذا القسم بالحديث عن مرض النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ووفاته ودفنه وميراثه وما رثي به من أشعار، وراعى في عرض مادة هذا القسم الترتيب الزمني، مع العناية بالترتيب الموضوعي فيما يتصل بعلامات النبوة وسفارات النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأخلاقه، وهذا الجزء كان الأساس الذي نشأ عليه ما يُسمى بشمائل النبي ودلائل النبوة، وهي موضوعات أفردها بعد ذلك كبار المحدثين والحفاظ بكتب مستقلة، مثل: شمائل النبي للترمذي، ودلائل النبوة لأبي نعيم، ودلائل النبوة للبيهقي.

واعتمد ابن سعد في مادته على "الواقدي" و"ابن إسحاق" و"موسى بن عقبة" وغيرهم؛ ولذا يعد هو آخر جامعي السيرة النبوية من المتصلين بالمصادر الأولى، وثاني مؤلف- بعد ابن إسحاق- يصلنا كتابه عن السيرة والطبقات كاملاً.

القسم الثاني: يشمل معظم الكتاب، ويضم تراجم للصحابة والتابعين، وقد انتهج ابن سعد في تخطيط هذا القسم ثلاثة أسس:

* الأساس الأول: نوعيّ؛ حيث قسم تراجمه إلى تراجم للرجال وتراجم للنساء، وجعلها في آخر الكتاب.

* الأساس الثاني: زمنيّ؛ حيث بدأ في تراجم الرجال بالالتزام بحسب الأقدمية والسبق في الإسلام، فبدأ بمن شهد بدرًا، ثم من له إسلام قديم ولم يشهد بدرًا، ثم من أسلم قبل فتح مكة.

وداخل هذا التقسيم راعى اعتبارات أخرى، فقدم المهاجرين على الأنصار، وقدم في المهاجرين من هو أقرب دمًا وصلة برسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وفي الأنصار قدم الأوس على الخزرج.

* الأساس الثالث: مكانيّ، فبعد أن فرّغ مادته في طبقات الصحابة القائمة على الأساس الزماني، انتهج أساسًا مكانيًا؛ حيث وضع تراجم وفق المكان والبلد، فترجم لرجال المدينة، فمكة، فالطائف، ثم اليمن، واليمامة، والبحرين، والكوفة، والبصرة، وواسط، وبغداد، وخراسان، والري، وهمدان، وقم، والأنبار، والشام، والجزيرة، ثم العواصم والثغور، فمصر، فإيلة، فإفريقية، فالأندلس.

ثم رتب تراجمه في كل مكان من هذه الأماكن ترتيبًا زمنيًا، فبدأ بالصحابة الذين نزلوا البلد والمصر، إن كان منهم من نزله، ثم الطبقة الأولى من التابعين الذين عاشوا مع الصحابي الذي نزل المدينة أو البلد، ثم الطبقة الثانية، ثم التي تليها...

غير أن هذا التقسيم أوقع ابن سعد في التكرار، فقد يكون مترجما لأحد الأشخاص في أكثر من موضع، كأن يكون من أهل بدر وهاجر إلى مِصْرٍ من الأمصار، فتتكرر ترجمته مرتين، ومع هذا فإن ابن سعد تلافى وضوح هذا الأمر بأن أطال الترجمة في موطن واحد وأوجز في المواطن الأخرى.


يعد الكتاب من أول ما أُلّف في هذا الموضوع، وكان أحد النماذج الأولى في موضوع التراجم التي تطورت منهجيته بعد ذلك، وتفرع فروعًا عديدة، فأصبح هناك قسم خاص لتراجم الصحابة، وآخر لرواة الحديث وضعت فيه مؤلفات مستقلة، مثلما فعل البخاري في كتابه "التاريخ الكبير"، وانفرد كل علم بالترجمة لرجاله؛ فهناك طبقات للفقهاء والمحدثين والشعراء واللغويين، كما تطورت منهجية التقسيم حتى صار الاعتماد على الترتيب الألفبائي هو الغالب في الترتيب.

وقد اعتمد على هذا الكتاب مَنْ تعرّض لتراجم الصحابة والتابعين؛ فكان مصدرًا مهمًا لابن عساكر في كتابه "تاريخ دمشق"، والذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء"، وتاريخ الإسلام وابن حجر في كتابيه: "الإصابة"، و"تهذيب التهذيب".

وقد بدأ في نشر الكتاب جماعة من العلماء الألمان منذ سنة (1321هـ = 1903م) بإشراف "شماو" في "برلين"، ثم تعددت طبعاته بعد ذلك.



وتوفي ابن سعد في بغداد في (4 من جمادى الآخرة 230هـ = 17 من يناير 892م).

هوامش ومصادر:


ابن خلكان: وفيات الأعيان- تحقيق إحسان عباس- دار صادرة- بيروت (1398هـ = 1978م). 
ابن سعد: الطبقات الكبرى- دار صادر- بيروت (د. ت). 
عز الدين عمر موسى: ابن سعد وطبقاته- دار الغرب الإسلامي- بيروت (1407هـ = 1987م). 
شاكر مصطفى: التاريخ العربي والمؤرخون- دار للعلم للملايين- بيروت (1983م). 
يوسف هوروفتس: المغازي الأولى ومؤلفوها- ترجمة حسين نصار- مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي- القاهرة (1949م).

----------

